# Clothes-peg fairies



## bethshangirl

Making some little fairies from wooden clothes-pegs for a Christmas craft fair...
My best seller last year!
( yes, they will have petticoats under those net skirts!)


----------



## Ask4j

Those are so sweet--definitely will be a winner.


----------



## lainey_h

Those fairies are so cute! Do you hand paint the faces? What are the wings made of, the ones that aren't ribbon?


----------



## no1girl

when I was about to be married my dear Aunt made be a bridal bouquet of flowers...a clothes pin with petals of crepe paper. It was beautiful. I have done the same for a few young friends.

LOVE your fairies!


----------



## dunnville89

How adorable are they! I have a friend whose daughter just decorated her baby's nursery in a fairly theme. She would love these. I can picture a line strung in the room and these pins holding the baby's cute little dresses.


----------



## bethshangirl

lainey_h said:


> Those fairies are so cute! Do you hand paint the faces? What are the wings made of, the ones that aren't ribbon?


I do the hair & faces with fine markers. The wings are just printed paper.


----------



## krestiekrew

Pretty!


----------



## lainey_h

bethshangirl said:


> I do the hair & faces with fine markers. The wings are just printed paper.


Thank you! They really are precious; good luck with your show.


----------



## Kay Knits

I can see why they are best sellers :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## bundyanne07

Oh my goodness, you have just taken me back to my childhood - I had dozens of 'peg dolls'. I love yours.


----------



## Katsch

They are absolutely darling.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Those are really cute


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Very cute


----------



## Nushie01079

They are beautiful!


----------



## Sherlyn

So adorable. My granddaughters would love them. How do you make the arms?


----------



## rujam

They're lovely, they will be a top seller.


----------



## arohunui

Love them..


----------



## ManyClouds

Really sweet. Good luck with your selling.


----------



## bethshangirl

Sherlyn said:


> So adorable. My granddaughters would love them. How do you make the arms?


A stiffish string, wrap some self adhesive fabric around and stick to back of peg
( already with fabric top on )


----------



## Sherlyn

Thank you so much for the tip on how to make the arms. Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to make some.


----------



## Sandiego

Very cute!!!! I love them! ;0)


----------



## liz morris

My family have a peg fairy called "Butch the Fairy". The story is that when my first GD was born she lived with her parents at our house for her first Christmas. I only had sons, so we always had a star at the top of the Christmas tree, but I was determined that we would have a fairy in her honour. I tried and tried to find a tree-top fairy with no luck. Angels by the score but no fairy. I decided that I would dress a doll as a fairy. Could I find a small enough doll locally. Not a chance, so in the end I decided to make a peg-doll fairy. I had pretty fabric, net, etc, to make the clothes, but unfortunately, I can't do faces. Therefore, my poor little tree-top fairy was, and to my granddaughter still is, a family heirloom, called Butch the Fairy who still graces the top of a tree every Christmas.

Nowhere near as pretty as Beth's fairies, but loved just the same.


----------



## God's Girl

Wow great job


----------



## mopa2282

These are amazing.


----------



## wordancer

These are adorable!


----------



## Katsch

liz morris said:


> My family have a peg fairy called "Butch the Fairy". The story is that when my first GD was born she lived with her parents at our house for her first Christmas. I only had sons, so we always had a star at the top of the Christmas tree, but I was determined that we would have a fairy in her honour. I tried and tried to find a tree-top fairy with no luck. Angels by the score but no fairy. I decided that I would dress a doll as a fairy. Could I find a small enough doll locally. Not a chance, so in the end I decided to make a peg-doll fairy. I had pretty fabric, net, etc, to make the clothes, but unfortunately, I can't do faces. Therefore, my poor little tree-top fairy was, and to my granddaughter still is, a family heirloom, called Butch the Fairy who still graces the top of a tree every Christmas.
> 
> Nowhere near as pretty as Beth's fairies, but loved just the same.


Sweet story


----------



## mac.worrall

These are the nicest peg dolls I have seen in a very long time.


----------



## Justdianna1

I also would like to know what the arms are made of


----------



## Ellie RD

Adorable - I can see why they sell!


----------



## justinjared

So pretty. Lot of painstaking work. I wish i had the patience.good luck at sale


----------



## glnwhi

Absolutely awesome !


----------



## ann.peacock

They are so cute well done.Did you follow a pattern or just make them up?
Many thanks Ann xx


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Very well done, just adorable. I use to use roving for hair, even made wigs from it.


----------



## julietremain

Stunning! And how this brings back memories of the peg dolls I loved as a child! I still have the one I made in scouts.And because another scout tried to steal (yes, steal is the right word here...strong but correct) my doll I stood up for myself and got the doll back! I learned a lot that day because of that little doll..and at 7 years old it was an early and valuable lesson!
julie


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

They are beautiful!!! All the dainty detail. I am not surprised they sell so well.


----------



## Patian

Your fairies are beautiful and the faces you paint are perfect!


----------



## bethshangirl

Justdianna1 said:


> I also would like to know what the arms are made of


I answered that on page 2 Dianna


----------



## bethshangirl

ann.peacock said:


> They are so cute well done.Did you follow a pattern or just make them up?
> Many thanks Ann xx


I just made my own designs, but got inspiration on Pinterest! ( type in "peg dolls"


----------



## lainey_h

I'd like to say I could make some, but they wouldn't hold a candle to yours. Beautiful work, thank you for sharing the photo and your instructions.


----------



## bethshangirl

Thank you everyone for your comments & stories! ☺


----------



## bethshangirl

liz morris said:


> My family have a peg fairy called "Butch the Fairy". The story is that when my first GD was born she lived with her parents at our house for her first Christmas. I only had sons, so we always had a star at the top of the Christmas tree, but I was determined that we would have a fairy in her honour. I tried and tried to find a tree-top fairy with no luck. Angels by the score but no fairy. I decided that I would dress a doll as a fairy. Could I find a small enough doll locally. Not a chance, so in the end I decided to make a peg-doll fairy. I had pretty fabric, net, etc, to make the clothes, but unfortunately, I can't do faces. Therefore, my poor little tree-top fairy was, and to my granddaughter still is, a family heirloom, called Butch the Fairy who still graces the top of a tree every Christmas.
> 
> Nowhere near as pretty as Beth's fairies, but loved just the same.


 :sm11: :sm04:


----------



## st1tch

Fabulous ????????????


----------



## alwaysforyou

How adorable! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## Melgold

bethshangirl said:


> A stiffish string, wrap some self adhesive fabric around and stick to back of peg
> ( already with fabric top on )


Sooo sweet!
Could you use a pipe cleaner instead for the arms?


----------



## spins2knit

Wonderful!


----------



## Margot in FL

They have the loveliest little faces!


----------



## Nanamel14

Very cute


----------



## Helma

You did a wonderful job on these .They are delightful .


----------

